# Alternativen zum Setzkescher



## Fischotte (7. November 2011)

Petri Heil,

da es in manchen Vereinen verboten ist Setzkescher zu benutzen, wollte ich mal nach Alternativen zum Setzkescher fragen!

Gerade im HOCHSOMMER ist es ja problematisch seine Fänge OHNE SETZKESCHER gegen die Sonne zu schützen!

Würde mich über Antworten freuen!


----------



## volkerm (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*

Kühlbox oder nasses Handtuch.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*

Fang abschlagen, versorgen und ab in die Kühlbox incl. Kühlakku.

Für kurze Zeit hilft auch ein nasses Tuch, das über den Fisch gelegt wird. Hier wird der Fisch mit der Verdunstungskälte gekühlt. 

Das ganze sollte natürlich im Schatten liegen und dieser sollte ntürlich ausgenommen sein und die Kiemen sollten entfernt sein.


----------



## Fr33 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*

Große Styroporbox oder eben ne gescheite Kühbox. Als alternative zu Kühlakkus haben sich auch PET Flaschen mit gefrorenem Wasser als sehr brauchbar erwiesen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Shimano TE (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*

Hallo
Das mit dem Setzkescher finde ich auch Bescheiden.
Es werden sich auch keine Gedanken gemacht,es wird einfach verboten.Wenn ich angeln gehe möchte ich nicht das meine fische schon halb verwest sind wenn ich sie essen will.
Irgend wann darf man seinen Hund nicht anleinen weil es Tierquälerei ist.Kein Wellensittich in der Wohnung und so weiter.
Auf den Fischkutter werden die Fisch liegen gelassen und quellen sich aber das macht ja nichts.Wir als Angler dürfen nur Zahlen sonst nichts.Also muss man sich einen LKW kaufen und einen Kühlschrank und ein stromaggregat und hat frische Fische.
MFG
Torsten


----------



## Fischotte (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*

*@alle*

erstmal vielen dank für die Tipps, 
aber wielange halten überhaupt sone Kühlakkus?

*für den Fall der Fälle:*
für längere Ansitze über mehrere Tage ist sone Kühlbox + Akkus aber nicht geeignet, was könnte man da denn machen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*

Kühlakkus halten (je nach Umgebungstemperatur und Box) von 1 - 12 Std.

Wen man eine Box mit externer Stromversorgung hat uns ein Wagen ließe sich was, über mehrere Tage, machen.


----------



## Michael_05er (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*

Wie Denni_Lo schon schreibt, können Kühlakkus sehr unterschiedlich lange halten. Wenn Du dich großzügig ausstattest und eine Kühlbox für den Fisch hast und eine weitere Box, die voll gefrorener Akkus ist, halten sich die Akkus in der Akku-Box sehr lange, bei guten Bedingungen auch deutlich länger als 12 Stunden. Dann kannst Du immer mal "frische" Akkus nachlegen. Norwegenangler fahren ihre gefrorenen Filets auch 36 Stunden im Auto herum, ohne dass etwas auftaut. Pack Dir ein Thermometer mit rein, dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Ansonsten wäre es in jedem Fall sinnvoll, den Fisch direkt zu versorgen, also ausnehmen und Kiemen entfernen. Als Alternative zu den Akkus kannst Du nicht nur Flaschen, sondern auch Tetra-Packs nehmen, die lassen sich besser in der Box stapeln. Und weniger Luftraum bedeutet bessere Kühlung.

Es stellt sich aber auch die Frage, ob Du bei einem mehrtägigen Ansitz wirklich schon die ersten Fische mitnehmen musst oder nicht. Wenn Du den Fisch unbedingt mitnehmen willst, dann beende halt den Ansitz am Ende des Tages und pack ein. Das muss es dann eben wert sein. Wenn Du aber noch drei tage angeln willst, dann setze den Fisch zurück. Wäge ab, was Dir wichtiger ist.

Abgesehen davon wäre es auch nicht unbedingt schön für die Fische, drei Tage im Setzkescher zu sitzen, bevor sie geschlachtet werden...

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Fischotte (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*

@Michael

ich wollte ja auch nur wissen wie es *IM FALL DER FÄLLE *wäre,
normalerweise könnte man die Fänge (wenn man mehrere Tage ansitzt auch von der holden Frau oder ähnliches abholen lassen!


----------



## Rapfenjäger (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*

Als Frischefreak bin ich bei der Verwendung von einer Kühlbox grundsätzlich für Eis (!) zusammen mit Kühlelementen. Selbst im Gefrierbeutel gemacht und mit Latthammer vor Ort zerkleinert. Fisch geputzt und in Folie. Hält je nach Box und Eismenge bis 2 Tage frisch. Fisch sollte mit Eis bedeckt sein !
Bei längerem Ansitz und Temperaturen über 25 Grad bin ich für Setzkescher. Modell natürl. gem. Vorschrift und entspr. Uferbeschaffenheit, wg. Arbeit erst bei Feierabend.
Wenn Setzk. nicht geht bzw. bei Heimtransport: Siehe oben.
Bei 2-3 Stunden und kurzem Heimweg reicht Eimer mit Abtropfgitter, notfalls abgetreiftem  Ästlein und triefend nasser Sack darüber im Schatten. Fische hierbei ohne Folie ( ungeputzt ! ) und immer auf die Sonne achten. Unter 10°C und am selben Tag reicht Schatten.
Die Eiweissbeschaffenheit ist wohl ein Kriterium. Felchen bzw. Weissfische sind wohl eher diffizil. Hecht, Barsch, Zander wohl nicht so usw.
Petri..., R.-J.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*



> Abgesehen davon wäre es auch nicht unbedingt schön für die Fische, drei Tage im Setzkescher zu sitzen, bevor sie geschlachtet werden...


Da bei mir glücklicherweise kein Setzkescherverbot herscht, habe ich schon öfters Fische bis zu drei Tage gehältert!
Ich halte es immer noch für die beste Möglichkeit Fische frisch zu halten
und die Befürchtungen, die könnten dort (im Setzkescher), besonderes großem Stress ausgesetzt sein, für sehr Übertrieben.
Wichtig ist allerdings die vernünftige Handhabung des Setzkeschers sowie dessen Beschaffenheit und Dimension!



> Für kurze Zeit hilft auch ein nasses Tuch, das über den Fisch gelegt wird. Hier wird der Fisch mit der Verdunstungskälte gekühlt.
> 
> Das ganze sollte natürlich im Schatten liegen und dieser sollte ntürlich ausgenommen sein und die Kiemen sollten entfernt sein.


Damit kann man tatsächlich seinen Fisch über einen Sommertag bringen,
Am besten in eine  nasse Baumwolltasche und in den Schatten unter einen Baum damit, aber dort sollte auch Luft zirkulieren!
Dabei kann es, wenn die Tasche im besten Fall im Wind hängt, auch sein,
dass man sie so alle zwei Stunden wieder befeuchten muss.
Dies habe ich schon ausprobiert und so Fische bis zu 8 Stunden frisch gehalten.
Übrigends ist es hygenischer Fische nicht auszunehmen,zumindest in dem
Zeitraum bis zu 8 Std., da sich durchs Ausnehmen zumeist Keime aus den
Innereien erst mal im Bauchraum verbreiten und so optimale Bedingungen für explosionsartige Vermehrung finden.
Dieser Bakterienstart wird noch mehr unterstützt, wenn man noch ein paar Keime aus dem Wasser hinzufügt, in welchem man den ausgenommenen Fisch auswäscht, zumeist aus dem Entnahmegewässer!

Taxidermist


----------



## Micha85 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*

In sachen Fische frisch halten bin ich bisher noch nicht in die Verlegenheit gekommen Probleme zu kriegen. 

Als fleißiger Festivalgänger stand ich allerdings einige Jahre vor dem Problem das spätestens am 2. Tag das Bier warm war. 
Im laufe der Zeit habe ich da so einiges ausprobiert. 
Gaskühlbox, 12V Kühlbox, Kühlbox/Kühlakkus, Kühlbox und jede Stunde frisches kaltes Wasser drauf, Loch unterm Zelt,... und so weiter, und so weiter. 
In diesem Jahr bin ich auf eine Lösung gestoßen die mir auch nach 3 Tagen Hitze eiskaltes Bier beschert hat. 

Eine einfache Styroporbox mit Eis. 

Die Wände der Box sind ca. 2cm dick. 
Die erste Stiege Bier die reinkam war Vorgekühlt. Alles was wir nachgelegt haben war Pullerwarm. 
Trotzdem hatten wir nach 3 (wirklich seeeehr geilen) Tagen immernoch Eisbrocken in der Kiste. 

Es muss halt nicht immer Hightech sein.


----------



## fenmaus (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*

_*Hallo,
mal ne Frage ,ist nur der Setzkescher verboten,oder daß hältern der Fische?
Wenn nur Setzkescher verbot ist,dann kannst du ja einen Karpfensack nehmen.
Gruß
*_


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo,
> mal ne Frage ,ist nur der Setzkescher verboten,oder daß hältern der Fische?
> Wenn nur Setzkescher verbot ist,dann kannst du ja einen Karpfensack nehmen.
> Gruß
> *_


Steht meist auf der Erlaubnisskarte, bei uns steht der Setzkescher drauf, dürfte aber eigentlich generell das Hältern über längere Zeiträume meinen, ergo auch der Karpfensack.

Wobei das im Zweifelsfall schon alles extremst wackelig ist.


----------



## thomas72 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*

Hallo,

ich verwende für das Hältern von Friedfischen (speziell von Karpfen) nur einen Karpfensack der Größe XXL. (Gibts bei Askari für ca. 10 Euro)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Karpfensack besser als ein Setzkescher, da im Inneren absolut dunkel, somit bleibt der Karpfen auch ganz ruhig.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben


Thomas


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*

Was für einen Karpfensack hast Du denn dass der absolut dunkel ist? Meiner ist noch durchsichtig. Anyway, mir egal.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*



Micha85 schrieb:


> In sachen Fische frisch halten bin ich bisher noch nicht in die Verlegenheit gekommen Probleme zu kriegen.
> 
> Als fleißiger Festivalgänger stand ich allerdings einige Jahre vor dem Problem das spätestens am 2. Tag das Bier warm war.
> Im laufe der Zeit habe ich da so einiges ausprobiert.
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
Kühlakkus usw. alles Müll wenns darum geht den Fisch zu kühlen.
Eine olle dicke Stryroporbox hält bestens.
Einfach einen gelben Sack oder sonstiges als Tüte nehmen, bischn wasser rein und dann in einem Eimer rein und ab damit in die Kühltruhe...dann einfach unten in die Box legen und am besten den Fang mit losem Eis bedecken.


----------



## Fischotte (8. November 2011)

*AW: Alternativen zum Setzkescher*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Was für einen Karpfensack hast Du denn dass der absolut dunkel ist? Meiner ist noch durchsichtig. Anyway, mir egal.




Hallo Denni_Lo

ich möchte mal behaupten das er diesen xxl Karpfensack von ASKARI für 10 euro meint: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...akmatten/perca-carp-karpfensack-xl/detail.jsf


----------

